# Relocating Hogs!



## GA DAWG (Oct 18, 2009)

Seems to me at my club in south GA..SOMEBODY has been turning out hogs..Well 5 of there newly turned out hogs are now dead..Its odd that 2 of the 5 had been caught before..Also saw a a big sow with no ears! The biggest boar had his teeth broke out These hogs had been in a pen and around people for a while..They had no fear of people OR we could not have killed 5 with a muzzle loader with the wind blowing directly to them before they got gone They keep turning them out..We will keep killing!


----------



## redlevel (Oct 18, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Seems to me at my club in south GA..SOMEBODY has been turning out hogs..



Do people really do that?  

That's illegal, ain't it?

I'm sure whomever did it had them checked for brucellosis and pseudorabies before turning them out.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone turning out hogs needs to be "horse whipped".


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Oct 18, 2009)

you must have been trespassing on some body's else land cause you not spoused to have hogs


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 18, 2009)

We have had hogs for years but these aint them I kilt 2 with one shot from the ol encore..Even though they only weighed 10lb..I took mama out also My buddy took out the 2 boars and missed 2 more..Was like we were in a covey of quail or somethin


----------



## Hammack (Oct 18, 2009)

They have turned up on a place of mine as well.  I had a drove of 11 come thru yesterday, and I wound up with 9 of them before running out of cartridges.    Here is the 5 small ones as we were hauling them out of the food plot.


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Oct 19, 2009)

I take it yall werent planning on eattin none of them


----------



## kornbread (Oct 20, 2009)

now what county is this club in?


----------



## changec4 (Oct 20, 2009)

picture shows an old date


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Oct 20, 2009)

hogs like these might have the flu to be that dumb.glad someone is taking care of them


----------



## Throwback (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah the non landowners/subdivision dwellers around here have this wonderful idea to turn those things loose so they can hunt all year. Of course they actually believe they will stay on the property that they turn them out on and not damage our fields.

maybe I should turn some termites loose under their house...same difference.  

T


----------



## firemanc15 (Oct 21, 2009)

What a waste. I say shoot all you want but don't let them spoil. field dress them and donate to feed some hungry folks. Just my thought. Wish I could luck up on a day like that.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 21, 2009)

firemanc15 said:


> What a waste. I say shoot all you want but don't let them spoil. field dress them and donate to feed some hungry folks. Just my thought. Wish I could luck up on a day like that.


Who said anything about any wasting?  Well actually the 2 little 10lb pigs did..The 50 cal blowed em to crap! I did however only waste one bullet.


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Oct 21, 2009)

I wish some one would turn out about 10 hogs on my land i would keep them about 3 years then i could get me some pork every year.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 21, 2009)

all of the hogs in the US was transplanted here thousands of years ago by the early settlers... Its gonna happen they keep movin up the US anyways u gonna end up wit them sooner or later no matter what u do... They are comin jus wait. Dont hate on them jus let the doggers run dogs durin the off season they will get rid of them a whole lot quicker than u jus shootin one or two here and there


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 21, 2009)

MR.BIGBUCK said:


> I wish some one would turn out about 10 hogs on my land i would keep them about 3 years then i could get me some pork every year.


 You'd be cussing them bad in 3 years..Thats a fact..Specially when you was not killing deer anymore.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Oct 21, 2009)

They were Relocated here by the Spaniards. Your all doomed   I for one am glad they brought them.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 21, 2009)

Amen to that brother... My o my that swine is so fine in my "BELLY!!!!!" Yummy


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 21, 2009)

I ain't draggin a hog out of the woods. I will kill them, but I ain't draggin em


----------



## ga alan (Oct 21, 2009)

hogs eat a lot better than deer


----------



## olcowman (Oct 22, 2009)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I ain't draggin a hog out of the woods. I will kill them, but I ain't draggin em



Why? Are you allergic to 'em or something?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 22, 2009)

Never tried one that tasted good.

As far as I am concerned they are equal to rats. Vermin to be shot on sight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2009)

firemanc15 said:


> What a waste. I say shoot all you want but don't let them spoil. field dress them and donate to feed some hungry folks. Just my thought. Wish I could luck up on a day like that.



A lot of these pests are shot while at work in the field. A man ain`t always got time to stop and fool with no hog. Compare it to a possum in the chicken coop, or a wasp nest under the tractor hood. You just get rid of it and go on about your business.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2009)

Carolina Diesel said:


> all of the hogs in the US was transplanted here thousands of years ago by the early settlers... Its gonna happen they keep movin up the US anyways u gonna end up wit them sooner or later no matter what u do... They are comin jus wait. Dont hate on them jus let the doggers run dogs durin the off season they will get rid of them a whole lot quicker than u jus shootin one or two here and there




There weren`t any "settlers" or hogs here thousands of years ago.


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 22, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> There weren`t any "settlers" or hogs here thousands of years ago.



ha!! you beat me to it!!


----------



## BuckBoy (Oct 22, 2009)

MR.BIGBUCK said:


> I wish some one would turn out about 10 hogs on my land i would keep them about 3 years then i could get me some pork every year.



I give you 9 sow and a boar hog and in 3 years you will have over 500 hogs. Have fun feeding them.


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Oct 22, 2009)

I worked on a hog farm most of my life till i hit 18 then i only helped a couple times. I know hogs have a lot of little ones but they would not just stay on my land they would get on the other land around me iv got 560 acers so they would be all over but in 3 years there might be 15 or so on my land where i could have some pork.Or if i had a place to hunt them then i still could have some pork lol.





BuckBoy said:


> I give you 9 sow and a boar hog and in 3 years you will have over 500 hogs. Have fun feeding them.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 22, 2009)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Never tried one that tasted good.
> 
> As far as I am concerned they are equal to rats. Vermin to be shot on sight.


 Your my kind of hog killer


----------



## redlevel (Oct 22, 2009)

Carolina Diesel said:


> all of the hogs in the US was transplanted here thousands of years ago by the early settlers... Its gonna happen they keep movin up the US anyways u gonna end up wit them sooner or later no matter what u do... They are comin jus wait. Dont hate on them jus let the doggers run dogs durin the off season they will get rid of them a whole lot quicker than u jus shootin one or two here and there





Florida Curdog said:


> They were Relocated here by the Spaniards. Your all doomed   I for one am glad they brought them.




The hogs that destroy my crops and root up my soil weren't put there by Spaniards.  They were released by ignorant, low-life so called "sportsmen" who are worse than any other game violators.  They continue to be released by these folks.  They destroy crops, fields, streams, ponds, and habitat of most any other kind of wildlife.   There are few things that please me as much as seeing thirty or forty buzzards circling forty or fifty dead hogs.


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 22, 2009)

MR.BIGBUCK said:


> I wish some one would turn out about 10 hogs on my land i would keep them about 3 years then i could get me some pork every year.



why would you want hogs on your land? talk to a land owner/farmer who has hogs on their land and see how much they like them....like Ga Dawg said ,,hope you dont enjoy killing deer


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 22, 2009)

u know what so funny... O wait i cant say any thing about all of u on the "HOG HUNTING" part of this forum complainin, but yall can come on here and make fun of us and put down our type of hunting. They will jus send me a dirty pm and delete my post...THATS FUNNY RIGHT THERE I DONT CARE WHO U ARE!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 22, 2009)

Carolina Diesel said:


> u know what so funny... O wait i cant say any thing about all of u on the "HOG HUNTING" part of this forum complainin, but yall can come on here and make fun of us and put down our type of hunting. They will jus send me a dirty pm and delete my post...THATS FUNNY RIGHT THERE I DONT CARE WHO U ARE!!!!


Whos making fun of you? Well,I guess I am if your catching hogs and then relocating them somewhere else..That aint hunting..Thats just !! I was hunting and killed hogs so I recken I can post on this forum....


----------



## redlevel (Oct 22, 2009)

Carolina Diesel said:


> u know what so funny... O wait i cant say any thing about all of u on the "HOG HUNTING" part of this forum complainin, but yall can come on here and make fun of us and put down our type of hunting. They will jus send me a dirty pm and delete my post...THATS FUNNY RIGHT THERE I DONT CARE WHO U ARE!!!!



I didn't say anything about you or your way of hunting.  All I said was that anyone who releases hogs into the wild is ignorant and responsible for crop destruction, soil and water destruction, and wildlife habitat destruction, and is worse than any other kind of game violator.   I have absolutely nothing against hog hunters of any kind as long as they abide by all the game laws.  The people I have no respect for are the low-life scum who release hogs and call themselves "sportsmen."


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 22, 2009)

well i guess the question u got to ask urself is did u ever here me say anything about relocatin hogs? Now all i was tryin to say before they deleted my post was that this is h the HOG HUNTING part of the GON forum... Why are yall on here complainin about hogs and braggin about killin them and lettin them lay. U all didnt think before yall started  complainin about hogs and how it would offend the people that actually enjoy huntin them.. There are less fortunate people out there that would appreciate them more than what most of yall apparently do... Thats all i got to say thanks for listenin sorry if i offended any of u with my previous statements


----------



## tbrown913 (Oct 22, 2009)

one other option is if anyone nearby keeps hogs.  they could have got out.  It doesnt take a farm raised hog long to turn into a "wild" hog.  if your land is near a larger creek, or river, they could have gotten out a long way away and just traveled the waters path to your land.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe those hog farmers made bite marks in the ears and knocked the boars teeth out before they let em go and ripped one sows ears slap off..I guess so they could tell it who it belonged to if it got run over or something!


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Oct 22, 2009)

What's all the fuss about. The facts are black and white. Check out the outdoor tv shows.mid west deer hunting, fla. Gator hunting, canada fishing or bear hunting, most of the time when you see ga. On a hunting show its about hogs.That dot on the map for ga isn't the stopping point for deer hunting on a PH's calendar its to get some B-que! So if hogs are on ur land be thankful u got something to hunt. I'm a deer hunter also but face it the deer population is gone count the deer u see hit on the road compared to years past. So don't point fingers at HOGS they aint killing them.and about relocating ask any hog hunter and they will tell you that hogs do have wings, that's how they're getting everywhere!


----------



## Florida Curdog (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## olcowman (Oct 23, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> A lot of these pests are shot while at work in the field. A man ain`t always got time to stop and fool with no hog. Compare it to a possum in the chicken coop, or a wasp nest under the tractor hood. You just get rid of it and go on about your business.



I have run hogs with dogs and enjoyed the heck out of it when I was younger. I have farmed, with wild hogs being a factor to some extent, and served on many state and regional boards, committees, comodity related orgs, etc. I can't ever recall much time at all spent on the issue of hogs putting folks out of business. On my place they had to compete with fuel prices, taxes, mtc and routine expenses, stupid government programs, the weather, and interest rates among other things that effect farming operations. The hogs never had much of a chance to do any damage to me as they weren't much left after everybody else got their share. 

I am sure that there exists some very tragic tales of misfortune that can be blamed on feral swine, but for the most part it always appeared to be extremely over exagerated as far as the effect it had within the ag industry. It sure seems to get tossed around alot by those opposed to dog hunting and/or those individuals who spend small fortunes leasing up the rural land and then pouring even more money into food plots, feed/bait stations, mineral supplements, etc. They all know some "poor old farmer" who's crops are being eating up as soon as they sprout by masses of mangy, foul smelling, tusked invaders that seemingly fall out the bed of every hog hunter who passes.

I aint never met one of these farmers. But I have met many who have suffered various degrees crop deprevation caused by whitetail deer and their seemingly out of control population explosion that is the direct result of a concentrated effort by state and federal agencies to appease the modern hunting crowd. Losses of revenue so bad that these farmers are forced to aquire permits and shooters in oder to kill these terrible pests by the thousands and leave them laying where they fall. And often cursing every breath those responsible for such a vile act as bringing this voracious and lifelong enemy of the crop farmer back into the state. The very idea that the state of Ga would purposely populate such a beast for no other reason than to please a small but vocal and well backed minority of Georgians interested in nothing more than a chance to spend a few days a year in hopes of eventually killing a very small portion of the breeding population. This sort of action , too many within the agriculture industry, constitued a criminal act. And the fact that these animal's numbers have spiraled out of control with aide from those who we rely on to wisely govern the affairs of the state, well its just another 'slap in the face' of those whose depennd directly upon the soil which these vile creatures now roam.

You take all the inuendos, inaccuracies, and outright fabrications out of the story of the wild hog and it's impact on our state, well it don't take much to put a very different spin on the whole thing. A spin that is actual based on factual information, rather than a story related by some feller in a new pickup whose only knowledge of farming is based on what he passes on the highway a couple of times of year as he drives to his trophy deer hunting club. 

Relocating hogs for whatever reason is generally a poor choice these days, and it is illegal. Bragging about killing any creature and leaving it to waste is just bad manners in most any case, and decent southern folks was brought up with too much respect and appreciation for the natural gifts of the Creator to participate in such an act, much less publically brag about it on an outdoor forum. That may explain the much less discussed "termination" of crop consuming deer, it just ain't something many would feel comfortable bragging about or see the benefit of broadcasting around to folks. Even when the reasons justify the means, the subtle nature of the true, southern sportsman and his personal convictions often make this a less than enjoyable event. 

I really understand from a personal standpoint the real impact that swine have on the farming community. The fact that all the publically reported statements concerning the alledged impact and imagined damages seem to all be generating from the deer hunting enthusiasts may be the first clue that much of the data is distorted. When this is accompanied by an even more vocal assemblage of groupies spouting pure "shoot them n' leave them" hatred toward a relatively minor player in those 'factors' that are known to really negatively effect the ag industry financially. When looked at objectively, the whole hog vs deer, deer hunter vs hog dogger, and so forth, is a little deeper that just some boys concerned about our poor old farmers? It maybe more of a clash of attitudes and views about our actions regarding various beasts that some segments of our fellow hunters consider game while others feel is a threat to his single minded, obsessive pursuit of a trophy whitetail buck? 

Forgive this posts length but this debate is an intense one and deserves a little more fore thought and discussion between individuals who have the capacity to get passed the "kill them all and walk off" crowd and the ones who have objectively researched some easily attainable facts in this matter and can comprehend the real factors at the root of this issue.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2009)

olcowman said:


> I have run hogs with dogs and enjoyed the heck out of it when I was younger. I have farmed, with wild hogs being a factor to some extent, and served on many state and regional boards, committees, comodity related orgs, etc. I can't ever recall much time at all spent on the issue of hogs putting folks out of business. On my place they had to compete with fuel prices, taxes, mtc and routine expenses, stupid government programs, the weather, and interest rates among other things that effect farming operations. The hogs never had much of a chance to do any damage to me as they weren't much left after everybody else got their share.
> 
> I am sure that there exists some very tragic tales of misfortune that can be blamed on feral swine, but for the most part it always appeared to be extremely over exagerated as far as the effect it had within the ag industry. It sure seems to get tossed around alot by those opposed to dog hunting and/or those individuals who spend small fortunes leasing up the rural land and then pouring even more money into food plots, feed/bait stations, mineral supplements, etc. They all know some "poor old farmer" who's crops are being eating up as soon as they sprout by masses of mangy, foul smelling, tusked invaders that seemingly fall out the bed of every hog hunter who passes.
> 
> ...








You have a way with words.
I didn`t research nothin`, and what I`m sayin` is not  inuendos, inaccuracies, and outright fabrications. I personally know several farmers who lose thousands of dollars every growin` season, to hogs. Not food plot farmers, farmers whose entire livelyhood depends on their crops. I have seen some of the damage that is done, between Albany and the Alabama line.  I don`t reckon hogs are gonna root up and overturn all of SW Georgia, but that is small consolation, when the crop you depend on is bein` destroyed. Now hogs ain`t gonna put these farmers out of business, but if you`ll take part of your weekly paycheck  and throw it away, you`ll get my point. 

I too, grew up on a farm. I know what kind of damage is done, and I know the difference between a deer track and a hog track. I`m also not opposed to any kind of huntin` at all. You ought to know that.

These folks have the same outlook I do...if it`s a gilt, and there`s time, they get taken care of. Otherwise, they stay where they lay. Don`t take this as braggin`, just a fact of life. I have several farms where I have permission to hunt. One of the few things these farmer friends ask, is that when a hog crosses my path, kill it. I do, and will continue to do so.

And I`m not debatin`, just tellin` what I have seen with my own eyes.


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 23, 2009)

Carolina Diesel said:


> well i guess the question u got to ask urself is did u ever here me say anything about relocatin hogs? Now all i was tryin to say before they deleted my post was that this is h the HOG HUNTING part of the GON forum... Why are yall on here complainin about hogs and braggin about killin them and lettin them lay. U all didnt think before yall started  complainin about hogs and how it would offend the people that actually enjoy huntin them.. There are less fortunate people out there that would appreciate them more than what most of yall apparently do... Thats all i got to say thanks for listenin sorry if i offended any of u with my previous statements



I'll tell ya what, I have got in this argument before about shooting and letting hogs lay.  Well I posted up a thread asking anybody that is willing to travel to my property in middle ga.  can come pick up a free hog when I shoot one............guess what, All i asked was pm me your number....... did not get one response. I shot over 25 hogs last year and most were left laying. I personally don't have the room for that many processed Nor the time to deal with them.  So I don't want to here someone less fortunate could use them. I asked, and got no answer.

Nobody was bashing your hog hunting, everybody has a different opinion and it sounds like you got a problem with follks that DO NOT WANT illegal hogs dumped on their property, AND perfer to shoot them and let them lay. 

They are Non native, envasive, crop destroying, varmits.
The deparment of natural resources has set no season or limit on feral hogs for a reason
we have as much right to shoot them and leave them lay as you have for the bug you splattered on your windshield last night.


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 23, 2009)

Nytrobud1 said:


> I take it yall werent planning on eattin none of them



And your point is?


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 23, 2009)

firemanc15 said:


> What a waste. I say shoot all you want but don't let them spoil. field dress them and donate to feed some hungry folks. Just my thought. Wish I could luck up on a day like that.



No waste there, Just native resources that have been spaired. 
 Tell me where you can donate hogs, and who to call so THEY can come pick them up. I'll kill them and get them to the road, but I'm not driving an hour or more to drop them off.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 23, 2009)

Carolina Diesel said:


>



don't cry Carol, it will all be o.k.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Oct 23, 2009)

I hunt hogs and deer.  I have no problem with someone who is having damage caused by hogs shooting them and letting them lay.  If you just hunt them for the fun of it and leave them then I don't agree with that, but if they are causing damage, i have no arguement with that.  

and yes, I know peanut and soybean farmers that have problems with both deer and hogs.  BOTH cause crop damage.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 23, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> You have a way with words.
> I didn`t research nothin`, and what I`m sayin` is not  inuendos, inaccuracies, and outright fabrications. I personally know several farmers who lose thousands of dollars every growin` season, to hogs. Not food plot farmers, farmers whose entire livelyhood depends on their crops. I have seen some of the damage that is done, between Albany and the Alabama line.  I don`t reckon hogs are gonna root up and overturn all of SW Georgia, but that is small consolation, when the crop you depend on is bein` destroyed. Now hogs ain`t gonna put these farmers out of business, but if you`ll take part of your weekly paycheck  and throw it away, you`ll get my point.
> 
> I too, grew up on a farm. I know what kind of damage is done, and I know the difference between a deer track and a hog track. I`m also not opposed to any kind of huntin` at all. You ought to know that.
> ...



I'm sorry if for that post looking like I was directing it at you. I understand the need for hog control. And honestly I don't know why but I just got some kind of personal thing about killing an animal and letting it lay. I can see the set of circumstancs that would make a man feel this prudent, but I reckon it was cause we were pretty poor growing up or something. Wasting anything, be it wildlife, feral pigs, or whatever puts me on a guilt trip? 

I started out just to use the post to put a different light on the debate and got carried away some. But it is a fact that the damage done by hogs is only a fraction of that done by deer. And if I come on here and said I was in the habit of going around and shooting deer and letting them rot where they lay, I would be vilified and despised by 99% of the folks on here. The debate concerning the origin of each specie's population here in the state is valid, the swine being the newcomer. But the pig has thrived while at one time the whitetail was extinct from most parts of the state.

Hey! Somebody's gotta take up for the poor old hogs around here. I know this is a whole 'nother can of worms but I am an advocate of re-stocking the top tier predators and letting them help control both deer and hogs. Throw out a couple of hundred cougars and a pack or two of wolves and let them have a shot at them. They ain't gonna waste nothing, and outside the occasional missing goat and probably a few overly dramatic encounters with the odd hunter or rural homeowner, they aren't going to disrupt life or cause to much grief. Maybe?


----------



## depthsoftheC (Oct 23, 2009)

well i dont care what you shoot, when you shoot them, where you leave them, or if you eat them. if anybody was wondering what my thoughts on the situation are. i agree with doing whatever you like to hogs if you are a farmer though. my friends father lost about 20thousand because of hogs last year. maybe he could just let the hogs keep it up and get olcowman to pay him back


----------



## olchevy (Oct 23, 2009)

olcowman said:


> I know this is a whole 'nother can of worms but I am an advocate of re-stocking the top tier predators and letting them help control both deer and hogs. Throw out a couple of hundred cougars and a pack or two of wolves and let them have a shot at them. They ain't gonna waste nothing, and outside the occasional missing goat and probably a few overly dramatic encounters with the odd hunter or rural homeowner, they aren't going to disrupt life or cause to much grief. Maybe?



I am too. people that live near me just couple miles away have hog problems, however I have never seen any on my property or close by....why...possibly beacuse on my property and neighboring lots we have a pack of 20-25 yotes....yes that many..........BUt then you will have tons of people complaining about them taking all the deer....next thing you  know the top preadators are back out and pigs are back in.....no matter what we do someone will not be happy, its just a fact of life. i say deal with it how you see fit on your property and let others deal with it how they see fit on theirs....


----------



## olcowman (Oct 23, 2009)

depthsoftheC said:


> well i dont care what you shoot, when you shoot them, where you leave them, or if you eat them. if anybody was wondering what my thoughts on the situation are. i agree with doing whatever you like to hogs if you are a farmer though. my friends father lost about 20thousand because of hogs last year. maybe he could just let the hogs keep it up and get olcowman to pay him back



Why would I pay him back? Crop insurance is purchased for that purpose. I ended being a pot stirrer with my posts but thanks for making one big point for me. I personally, as stated have never witnessed any substantial loss of income caused by feral hogs in Georgia. Outside a little pasture rooted and the odd remote corner of field torn up, I guess I was lucky as hogs were pretty common in the area. I have also never seen the problem of wild hogs highlighted as an extreme issue in any sort of group discussion, farm related gathering, nor read it any any regional publication pertaining to the state's agriculture industry. It does get an occasional mention in some areas of the state, but that too has been pretty rare. 

But just like you posted the "have a friend who's father" or "my cousin's wife's uncle's neighbor", I always hear some second hand account about some tragic loss caused by wild pigs. I guarantee you that if statistics were compared of the damage caused by whitetail deer, fire ants, invasive weeds, etc., that the feral hog would look pretty dang decent in terms of profits lost.


----------



## redlevel (Oct 23, 2009)

olcowman said:


> But just like you posted the "have a friend who's father" or "my cousin's wife's uncle's neighbor", I always hear some second hand account about some tragic loss caused by wild pigs.



First hand account:  I have personally suffered thousands of dollars worth of damage due to lost crops, damage to equipment, and physical damage to my property.   I am just a part time farmer, with only a few acres of my own crops.  Most of my land is leased out.

I dropped the front end of a tractor in a hole rooted out by hogs.  The hole was concealed by knee-high coastal bermuda.  Luckily, the tractor wasn't damaged, but the pto shaft to the disc mower sheared.  I lost a full day of mowing due to removing the shaft, driving to Americus, where the good people at Carson Tractor quickly fixed me a replacement, and driving home to repair the mower.  I have damage done to my fields and pastures that will eventually cost thousands to repair.   No hearsay here.  This happened to me.  You want second hand?   My neighbor has suffered much worse losses than I have, because he is closer to the creek.

It was a sad day when the state decided to release deer and re-establish a herd in Georgia.  My tenant, a large peach grower, has lost thousands of dollars in damaged trees on my place.   There should be a $20 surcharge added to every big game license sold in Georgia to cover the damage to agriculture and motorists caused by these particular vermin.  I understand that people enjoy hunting them, and I do myself.  The population should be reduced by at least one-half.  That's for another thread, though.  This thread was about the low-life trash who release feral hogs.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 23, 2009)

Some moron let some pot bellied pigs out on our farm several years ago. About 10 of them. In the short time they were there, they rooted up places like a backhoe. 

I don't want to imagine what a real pig would have done. 

T


----------



## olcowman (Oct 23, 2009)

redlevel said:


> First hand account:  I have personally suffered thousands of dollars worth of damage due to lost crops, damage to equipment, and physical damage to my property.   I am just a part time farmer, with only a few acres of my own crops.  Most of my land is leased out.
> 
> I dropped the front end of a tractor in a hole rooted out by hogs.  The hole was concealed by knee-high coastal bermuda.  Luckily, the tractor wasn't damaged, but the pto shaft to the disc mower sheared.  I lost a full day of mowing due to removing the shaft, driving to Americus, where the good people at Carson Tractor quickly fixed me a replacement, and driving home to repair the mower.  I have damage done to my fields and pastures that will eventually cost thousands to repair.   No hearsay here.  This happened to me.  You want second hand?   My neighbor has suffered much worse losses than I have, because he is closer to the creek.
> 
> It was a sad day when the state decided to release deer and re-establish a herd in Georgia.  My tenant, a large peach grower, has lost thousands of dollars in damaged trees on my place.   There should be a $20 surcharge added to every big game license sold in Georgia to cover the damage to agriculture and motorists caused by these particular vermin.  I understand that people enjoy hunting them, and I do myself.  The population should be reduced by at least one-half.  That's for another thread, though.  This thread was about the low-life trash who release feral hogs.



Thanks for the first hand account. Now I got one and I'll hush up about not ever hearing of one. I'll also throw in that Chip Carson and them fellers down at the New Holland store in Americus are top notch. This may not be a factor in my relative lack of damage caused by feral hogs but I always felt it contributed. I kept a decent pack of hounds back then and at the first signs of any extensive activity on my place or any of my neighbors we would get after them pretty heavy. They didn't hang around long, maybe we run 'em all down your way? You might want to let one of your friendly neighborhood hog doggers do little running on your place and see if doesn't solve the problem. 

Several peach growers up here in meriwether county now have installed 8' tall fences around their orchards. An expensive investment but I was told it was absolutely a necessatity to keep the deer out if they wanted to make any money.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

I talked with a farmer last week in south ga..He planted 40ac of peanuts and hogs ruined over 20ac of them..He had to replant....He now has Jager pro feller hunting his place and he has killed over 100!!


----------



## Florida Curdog (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe the Florida citrus farmers should start shooting all the deer in the groves that are eating all the leaves of the new trees they plant. Then you would hear a whole lot of  And anybody that thinks you won't kill deer on your property because you have hogs is out of their mind  We have hogs all over our deer woods and kill as many deer as we want every year. When your in the stand and the feeder goes off they all feed like one big happy family.


----------



## Hammack (Oct 23, 2009)

firemanc15 said:


> What a waste. I say shoot all you want but don't let them spoil. field dress them and donate to feed some hungry folks. Just my thought. Wish I could luck up on a day like that.





changec4 said:


> picture shows an old date




The date was off on the camera.  The camera eats AA batteries so I don't worry about resetting the time and date everytime I replace batteries.

Call it waste if you want to.  These hogs were shot on land that one of my good friends farms, and these hogs cost him over $40,000 this year.  I suggest anyone who thinks it's a waste to loose that kind of income to a hog and see if your attitude doesn't change.  Here we shoot hogs on site and we ain't worried about whether they get eaten or not.  If we see hogs on most any farm land it's pretty much standard to kill them and then call and let the farmer know so he can have them hauled out of the field.  If I know of someone who wants a hog I will gladly give them as many as they want, but I don't have the time or desire to spend all day long hunting down someone to give a pest to.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 24, 2009)

Hammack said:


> Here we shoot hogs on site and we ain't worried about whether they get eaten or not.  If we see hogs on most any farm land it's pretty much standard to kill them and then call and let the farmer know so he can have them hauled out of the field.  If I know of someone who wants a hog I will gladly give them as many as they want, but I don't have the time or desire to spend all day long hunting down someone to give a pest to.



Come on homey! Quit being a hater, aint ya'll got no "hood" in town. Haul them hams to the hood and help a brother out!

Two years ago I drained an old pond and had a truck bed full of snapping turtles that I hauled down to Woodbury to some fellers that hang around behind the liquor store. I swear since then there is still some folks who stand up and applaud when I drive thru town. You take a couple of loads of dead pigs down there and they'll go on and let you be the mayor!


----------



## BuckBoy (Oct 24, 2009)

Talk to a peanut farmer after he has flipped his nuts or a farmer with wheat that the hogs get into. 

We shot a 250 acre peanut field one night this year that had 2 groups of hogs in it. 10 in one and 15+ in the other. We got 5 the first time and 3 when they came back later that night. That still leaves 17+  for ya'll to "hunt".


----------



## redlevel (Oct 24, 2009)

cajunl said:


> HUMMM
> 
> I guess deer dont eat peanuts at night either



What's your point?   Since deer eat peanuts at night, then we shouldn't complain about the hogs?

Sure deer eat peanuts at night.   Deer certainly do more crop damage statewide, simply because of the sheer numbers.  I, and other farmers, have been complaining about it for years.  I think the state should pay a bounty on does, just like they used to do on foxes.  I knew one farmer who killed 40-50 deer per year on depredation permits every year, just on one farm.  
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=122054&highlight=

While 15 or 20 deer can do a lot of damage to dug peanuts in a few nights, 15 or 20 hogs can do devastating damage, because not only do they eat the peanuts, they root the soil up, making it almost impossible to get harvesting  equipment in to gather what's left, and requiring extensive work in order to repair what they have done.

I don't know what y'all are trying to get at with the comparison of deer vs. hog damage.  Hogs are vermin that should be eradicated in the wild.   It would suit me if deer were all gone, too.   The state should establish bag limits and doe-kill requirements that result in cutting the deer population by half.


----------



## redlevel (Oct 24, 2009)

olcowman said:


> I have also never seen the problem of wild hogs highlighted as an extreme issue in any sort of group discussion, farm related gathering, nor read it any any regional publication pertaining to the state's agriculture industry.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=333217&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=350347&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=333258&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=333267&highlight=

Just a few I posted earlier.


----------



## bigreddwon (Oct 24, 2009)

I became a member of this forum last year when I was thinking of starting a thermal hog control business. The numerous threads about hogs, from relocation to eradication to all of the different hunting methods gave me a very well rounded view of the Hog Biz in Georgia. Its past, its present and how the future looked to me could all be found on the GON forums. Very intelligent folks on all side of the 'pig problem' debate gave me for the most part , all the information I needed to decide that it was worth flying out here form Arizona and setting up all of the odds n ends to move my family out here and get to work. I did that in April of last year and moved the family out in June. Since then I haven't had a whole bunch of time to post on here, but I do read it regularly.

 This tread caught my eye and I thought I'd take some time to throw my .2 in. As of now I only have about 15,000 acres to hunt, mostly peanuts with a couple of pecan orchards. Each and every property has had at times, significant hog damage that required the farmer to repair in one way or another. That being said, with the exception of the pecan orchards, they are plagued upon by deer far more consistently than by hogs. I will see 20 x 1 deer to hogs when Im out sneekin around in the dark. Every land owner has stated that deer consume much more of his crops than the hogs, its just that the hogs make MUCH more of a mess to his properly than the deer do. Every farmer except one had told me I can leave the hogs where they lay, he donates the meat from his property to needy folks at his church. On every property I hunt, I field dress every hog harvested ( If I can get to it ) and it either go's into my freezer or I donate it to folks who NEED it, or just want it, in that order. I have no problem finding family's to take the meat harvested generally. Anyone who wants a hog or two and will drive to where I am can have as many as they want.

  Do I care if folks with a hog problem shoot hogs and leave them lay? NOT ONE BIT!! I just choose to try to get them onto tables, my choice. Georgia HAS got a hog problem, a bad one. IMO, its got a deer problem as well, just way too many, but like relevel said, thats a whole other thread! Relocating hogs IS a problem here in GA, and it seems to be one that's not going to go away. Folks who do it, justify it and there's no talkin them out of it, period. So the best way to deal with it is to shoot EVERY hog you can, leave them lay if you want , donate em if you want... BUT JUST SHOOT THEM ON SIGHT!!


----------



## olcowman (Oct 24, 2009)

redlevel said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=333217&highlight=
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=350347&highlight=
> 
> ...



Oh no! You have done found a copy of the book "Jager's How to Win New Friends and Convince People that Hi-Tech Hog Eradication is Real Hunting" And your post made my point for me. We got an article in the GFB magazine which comes out 4 times a year and maybe once every three years they manage to squeeze in something really relative to farmers in between the 'how to build a bat house' and 'mary jo's spicy pumpkin pie recipe' articles which along with ads for dr brush trimmers makes up 99% of their publication.

Your #2 link is an employee with the Missouri game and fish, which does not have much of a hog problem to begin with as they are primarily in the lower part of the state in just 20 or so counties. #3 is from UGA and #4 a report from the Alabama wildlife and foresty folks, both are very brief synopsis concerning feral hog damage to wildlife habitat and planted pines. 

I am not sure what I am supposed to deduce from all this in reference to my post? Since it has come up again, I'll just point out the obvious. The actual damage directly attributed to feral hogs within the ag industry is by no means a crisis to the livelyhood of Ga's farmers. It's not even much of an issue at this point. There is no ongoing intensive, funded research, neither the ag insurance industry or our state dept of agriculture even track any data the numbers are so low. When compared to the real problems the industry is currently facing, (ie. fire ants, invasive and/or foriegn plant species, gmp export bans, petroleum prices, etc.) well the wild pig just don't get much exposure.

With the exception of a few isolated areas where swine have been over-populated and required the state to issue crop depravation permits there isn't even a record of any kind archived. I know you stated you got holes rooted up that you were driving your tractor off in and tearing it up, but if that is really the case then you got some sure enough super hogs or a really small tractor. I wasn't a 'part time' farmer I was in my fields almost daily and I custom picked for others (several clients in Taylor county) and if hogs were doing this kind of damage to my property and the farmers I picked for.... we would have all been in Atlanta at the first opportunity demanding that someone get something going to remedy this situation. 

What I have experienced personally? A few problems here and there that were quickly resolved by some intense dogging or a group hunting/trapping effort. And by problems I am talking a few acres of grazing moderately damaged or a wet corner of a freshly planted field turned into a wallow. (nothing I needed a dozer to repair or call and have a wrecker pull me out off) I did see a couple of cases where several acres of bermuda were rooted thru, both were 'part timers' who didn't check on their property due to either living in Atlanta or working a full time job in town.(it takes a while for hogs to root a hole up big enough to wreck your tractor in) Both were repaired with a homemade drag and a cultipacker. I also ran across a couple of areas that were reportedly caused by swine which after getting onsite it was obviously erosion due to poor drainage or in one case some kids on four wheelers. (these were on part time farms also) Furthermore, following the statewide flood of 1994 I didn't even see a hog track in any of the seven counties I worked in for 3 or 4 years afterwards. 

The wild hog 'problem' everyone likes to keep throwing out ain't really considered much of a 'problem' by the state's agencies that oversee our industry. And as I stated, where the problems does exist there is several ways to solve it that have been proven quite successful. The most discussion concerning this matter I have ever witnessed was right here on this forum when Jager and his buddies tried to convince us that if we didn't support his business venture that hogs would soon take over the world.

I know I am fixing to get bombed with "I know a farmer", "My cousin's neighbor's daddy down in..." but please consider I am by no means saying there is not a problem. I am just saying it is not as big as some would suggest and that it is a problem with some solution that seem effective. My heart goes out to those who's livelyhood is radically effected by feral hogs and I support whatever measure necessary to rid your place of hogs.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 24, 2009)

Dang Bigredwon, you just read this forum and decided to fly out here and start a business? Wow. I don't even know how to respond to that? If you had looked out the plane window over Texas you would've seen the worst case of "feral hogs gone wild" on this continent. Wouldn't have been near as far to move either? Why Georgia and not Texas or Oklahoma or even California where the states acknowledge the damages and spends millions in research and control measures? I hate to tell you now, but a few folks on this forum have been known to stretch the truth or post inaccurate info as facts!

I have zero problems with these hog control methods, as long as there is somewhat of a line drawn to seperate it from more traditional hunting methods. This is solely for the non-hunting public which is vulnerable to groups like Peta using the pics and vids provided by groups like yours to cast us in a bad light. Without that division it is too easy to influence public opinion concerning tradional hunting. I don't think your pal Jager ever understood it wasn't a personal attack on him, just protecting our own. 

How about when ya'll save us from wild hogs turn some of that technology and drive toward something more substantial like fire ants or kudzu. I offer my 100% support in advance, not too mention the state's got some pretty attractive funding just laying around for this purpose!


----------



## bigreddwon (Oct 25, 2009)

It wasn't just this forum, but it did give me a whole bunch of 'local' points of view to throw into the mix when the decision time came around. As far as why here instead of TX, I have family here. The other states dont allow IR hunting of hogs, so it wasn't too hard to pick GA. I came out and did a couple weeks of driving around researching as well and really liked the state.

As far as a 'division' from traditional hunting, thats not needed. This IS hunting. I am your own, a hunter just like you.  PM me, I'll take you out and you can see for yourself. I never said this "would save us from wild hogs ", thats silly. Doggin, trappin and shooting day AND NIGHT will keep em in check, but hogs are here to stay.

About the fire ants... TERRIBLE creatures!! Ive heard spraying a 50/50 soulution of dawn dish soap and water will move em out, any truth to that?


----------



## Hammack (Oct 25, 2009)

olcowman said:


> The actual damage directly attributed to feral hogs within the ag industry is by no means a crisis to the livelyhood of Ga's farmers. It's not even much of an issue at this point. There is no ongoing intensive, funded research, neither the ag insurance industry or our state dept of agriculture even track any data the numbers are so low. When compared to the real problems the industry is currently facing, (ie. fire ants, invasive and/or foriegn plant species, gmp export bans, petroleum prices, etc.) well the wild pig just don't get much exposure.
> 
> but please consider I am by no means saying there is not a problem. I am just saying it is not as big as some would suggest and that it is a problem with some solution that seem effective.



Ok, so just which is it?  You first say that they aren't an issue and then state that you aren't saying there is a problem.  I agree that there is not a major problem currently statewide, but the areas that do have a problem have a big one.  as I stated before my best friend lost $40,000 to hogs this year alone, and I can promise you he isn't a part timer.  He farms close to 6,000 acres and is probably one of the best most thorough farmers I know.  I am in the welding and machine business and am on different farms daily.  I have areas that never see a hog, but others that are eat up with them.  I even have some clients that have hired men just to hunt through the night with night vision, and are paid by the kill.  However I will tell you what I am seeing. The hogs are spreading and the numbers are growing.  I don't care what anyone or any article says, I am witnessing it with my own eyes, and feral hogs will be a growing MAJOR problem for farmers in the future if massive efforts aren't done to control them.  Call it what you will, but that is a fact.


----------



## BuckBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

A question for all....Do we have more wild hogs in more place than we did 10 or 20 years ago? What go you think the numbers be in another 10 or 20 years?


----------



## Hammack (Oct 25, 2009)

BuckBoy said:


> A question for all....Do we have more wild hogs in more place than we did 10 or 20 years ago? What go you think the numbers be in another 10 or 20 years?



as far as numbers go I wouldn't venture a guess, but there is definitely more!  As far as the answer to the first question is absolutely!  10 years ago I had never laid eyes on a feral hog on any land within 10 miles of my house, and now they are in my backyard.


----------



## gigem (Oct 26, 2009)

why dont yall come to fort valley and horse whip this hog hunter. Get over it.


----------



## Hammack (Oct 26, 2009)

gigem said:


> why dont yall come to fort valley and horse whip this hog hunter. Get over it.



and your point is?  I don't think anyone is against hog hunting.  That is one problem there needs to be MORE people killing hogs.  The problem is people who turn hogs out.  In my opinion anyone who does that should be liable for the damages done to neighboring properties if it can be proven that they indeed turned them out.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 26, 2009)

Hammack said:


> Ok, so just which is it?  You first say that they aren't an issue and then state that you aren't saying there is a problem.  I agree that there is not a major problem currently statewide, but the areas that do have a problem have a big one.  as I stated before my best friend lost $40,000 to hogs this year alone, and I can promise you he isn't a part timer.  He farms close to 6,000 acres and is probably one of the best most thorough farmers I know.  I am in the welding and machine business and am on different farms daily.  I have areas that never see a hog, but others that are eat up with them.  I even have some clients that have hired men just to hunt through the night with night vision, and are paid by the kill.  However I will tell you what I am seeing. The hogs are spreading and the numbers are growing.  I don't care what anyone or any article says, I am witnessing it with my own eyes, and feral hogs will be a growing MAJOR problem for farmers in the future if massive efforts aren't done to control them.  Call it what you will, but that is a fact.



Just like I said and you posted, that's exactly what I said, you answered that for yourselve with your first couple of sentences. My posts are soley based on data collected by state research, historical evidence archived by the ag dept and related agencies, and finally, my own observations. And I made that clear.

But if you got the "facts" you need to call the state dept of agriculture and some of the insurance/ag statistical regulatory agencies and clear all this mess up for them. I never said there weren't pockets of more severe infestations around, it just doesn't appear to be statewide. In fact in many areas the swine have actually declined due to various reasons, some related to efforts to eradicate them and others due to natural circumstances. Based on your statement you have some sort of information that is not available to the general public, especially me, cause I can only assess what's available and what I witness and state my conclusions. You on the other hand ""know it's a fact" and "no matter what articles or anyone says". Well you got me beat! 



bigreddwon said:


> It wasn't just this forum, but it did give me a whole bunch of 'local' points of view to throw into the mix when the decision time came around. As far as why here instead of TX, I have family here. The other states dont allow IR hunting of hogs, so it wasn't too hard to pick GA. I came out and did a couple weeks of driving around researching as well and really liked the state.
> 
> As far as a 'division' from traditional hunting, thats not needed. This IS hunting. I am your own, a hunter just like you.  PM me, I'll take you out and you can see for yourself. I never said this "would save us from wild hogs ", thats silly. Doggin, trappin and shooting day AND NIGHT will keep em in check, but hogs are here to stay.
> 
> About the fire ants... TERRIBLE creatures!! Ive heard spraying a 50/50 soulution of dawn dish soap and water will move em out, any truth to that?



Thanks anyway but give my trip to someone who enjoys that sort of killing. I got about half of my last hog I raised in the freezer and a couple of pigs in the pen now. Don't need the meat! As far as whether or not this is hunting or eradication/killing well thats done been argued pretty thoroughly a time or two. The only reason it even matters to me what you call it is the simple fact that the antis really like to take something like this with your pictures and videos and put their own spin on it. 

By the time it gets to the genral public it ain't presented in a real good light. When that happens we can point out (some of us anyway) that there were elements among the hunting community who clearly pointed out the difference between traditional hunting and your enterprise. Which is an agriculture service provided to farmers and landowners to faciltate the termination of an invasive, non-native species in the most effecient and effective manner available to prevent damage and monetary loss of the parties purchasing the service. A business that may employee some hunters from time to time solely for the non-tradional role of a sharp shooter. The service which may be provided by any number of less experienced gun handlers due to the high tech nature of the equipment itself and the actual lack there of, of any scouting, researching, licenseing, and etc., all items normally associated with hunting in the traditional sense. 

Maybe by the time they figure out what I said in that last paragraph the peta members will get frustrated and give up and go and get naked in front of fur coat outlet or something jike they normally do?

Thanks again, and good luck. And the fire ants? Nope dawn just makes them mad. Don't let nobody tell you instant grits either. I wish we could train hogs to eat them or something? It'd make the poor ol' pigs alot more popular!


----------



## redlevel (Oct 26, 2009)

ocm, I can't think of any kind of hunting right off hand that gives the Peta and HSUS types any more ammo to use against hunters than the various dog-hunting videos that are on you-tube and have been posted right here.  In fact, I think HSUS claims to have successfully sponsored legislation outlawing the hog-dog rodeos that are so popular in some states.  Have you seen the videos of hog hunters stabbing a hog to death while a dog holds them down?   Really, I don't think the Jager videos hold a candle to that one as far as providing fodder for antis to present hunting in a bad light.  DISCLAIMER:   AS I HAVE SAID OVER AND OVER, I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING AGAINST ANY DOG HUNTERS AS LONG AS THEY AREN'T PRACTICING CATCH AND RELEASE OR OTHER ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES SUCH AS TRESPASSING.   I BELIEVE IT IS A LEGITIMATE PART OF SOUTHERN OUTDOOR CULTURE.  THIS ALSO GOES FOR THOSE WHO KILL THE HOGS WITH A KNIFE.    There.

When it comes right down to it, the antis hate us bird hunters just as bad as they do any others.  It is just that it is so easy to use some types of hunting that all of us know are perfectly legitimate to persuade non-hunters to join the ranks of the antis.


----------



## bigreddwon (Oct 26, 2009)

Well If you need the meat or not I think you should still give it a try, as I have more than a few family's who could use it, don't use that an an excuse. As far as if this is is hunting or not, your either clearly just being stubborn or unwilling to recognize that's its as much hunting as ANY traditional hunting is. Thermal optics aid you in locating game, at night, much the same way as spotting scopes, binoculars and hi powered scopes do during the day. They aren't 'magic'. They DON'T negate scouting , stalking OR shot placement.. You just have to do those things in the dark now. Seems to me that your unwilling to try it cause you WOULD be eating MANY, MANY words you've so articulately typed.. By the way.. LOTS of research went into this enterprise AND I have the SAME licence you do, or any other hunter for that matter.. SO, I DO have to scout, I DO have to stalk and I DO have the same licence, I HAVE to have the SAME shot placement as any day hunter. I just have to put it all together in complete darkness..."_*all items normally associated with hunting in the traditional sense*_." 


 I'll MAKE time for you, on your schedule. I'M sure some folks would love to get input from such an intelligent outspoken person such as yourself AFTER he has actually DONE it.. Not just speculated.



 I don't fear the anti's NEAR as much as I do fellow, totally misguided,misinformed, hunters.. This IS hunting, and im willing to PROVE it to you, what more could you ask for?


----------



## Hammack (Oct 26, 2009)

Olcowman, it's not simply "facts" that I have that no one else doesn't have.  I state what I witness to be true.  You can show me article after article that says one thing, but if I have seen with my own eyes something different I am not going to agree with it just as I would not expect anyone else to do.  I stated in my post earlier that there may not be a problem statewide.  I am not disagreeing with you on that, BUT in the areas that do have hogs that I am around, I have yet to talk to anyone that will say the hogs aren't growing in numbers and spreading.   Around here ask anyone within a 50 mile radius of here and they will tell you that there are hogs showing up in places they have never been in the past.  If that's not spreading and growing then I don't know what it is.  As far as contacting the dept. of ag they already know there is a problem in areas.  A few weeks ago the Dawson Hooks Hanner office recommended to some local farmers to run electric fences on some fields to help keep hogs out.  The hogs may not be statewide, and they may be going down in areas, but here they are spreading and are going to continue to be a problem until more is done to do away with them.


----------



## mcgraw (Oct 27, 2009)

Question does Ga have a all year round hog hunting because if we don't how about having one in the counties that has the biggies problem.That would control the problem better,I'm not a hog hunter so I'm not sure.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 27, 2009)

THe hogs are not even listed as game, I dont think. NO season. No Limit.


----------



## kornbread (Oct 27, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> Well If you need the meat or not I think you should still give it a try, as I have more than a few family's who could use it, don't use that an an excuse. As far as if this is is hunting or not, your either clearly just being stubborn or unwilling to recognize that's its as much hunting as ANY traditional hunting is. Thermal optics aid you in locating game, at night, much the same way as spotting scopes, binoculars and hi powered scopes do during the day. They aren't 'magic'. They DON'T negate scouting , stalking OR shot placement.. You just have to do those things in the dark now. Seems to me that your unwilling to try it cause you WOULD be eating MANY, MANY words you've so articulately typed.. By the way.. LOTS of research went into this enterprise AND I have the SAME licence you do, or any other hunter for that matter.. SO, I DO have to scout, I DO have to stalk and I DO have the same licence, I HAVE to have the SAME shot placement as any day hunter. I just have to put it all together in complete darkness..."_*all items normally associated with hunting in the traditional sense*_."
> 
> 
> I'll MAKE time for you, on your schedule. I'M sure some folks would love to get input from such an intelligent outspoken person such as yourself AFTER he has actually DONE it.. Not just speculated.
> ...


just wondering how many have you killed so far since you moved to GA?


----------



## olcowman (Oct 27, 2009)

redlevel said:


> ocm, I can't think of any kind of hunting right off hand that gives the Peta and HSUS types any more ammo to use against hunters than the various dog-hunting videos that are on you-tube and have been posted right here.  In fact, I think HSUS claims to have successfully sponsored legislation outlawing the hog-dog rodeos that are so popular in some states.  Have you seen the videos of hog hunters stabbing a hog to death while a dog holds them down?   Really, I don't think the Jager videos hold a candle to that one as far as providing fodder for antis to present hunting in a bad light.  DISCLAIMER:   AS I HAVE SAID OVER AND OVER, I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING AGAINST ANY DOG HUNTERS AS LONG AS THEY AREN'T PRACTICING CATCH AND RELEASE OR OTHER ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES SUCH AS TRESPASSING.   I BELIEVE IT IS A LEGITIMATE PART OF SOUTHERN OUTDOOR CULTURE.  THIS ALSO GOES FOR THOSE WHO KILL THE HOGS WITH A KNIFE.    There.
> 
> When it comes right down to it, the antis hate us bird hunters just as bad as they do any others.  It is just that it is so easy to use some types of hunting that all of us know are perfectly legitimate to persuade non-hunters to join the ranks of the antis.



Amen! I remember when I saw the first hog dog pen that allowed someone in with a video camera. I turned to my partner and told him "enjoy it while you can cause they ain't going to be many more of them." Folks should put a little thought into what they put on the web for everyone to see. If one just listens to the audio part of a hog catch, it sounds horrible if you didn't know what was going on. You add some city slicker outfitted in brand new realtree and a replica of Rambo's bowie knife repeatedly stabbing a feral pig that has got about 8 dogs piled on it..... well heck we're lucky they hadn't already banned hunting hogs with dogs.


----------



## Dpsmith (Oct 27, 2009)

i usually dont say much on this stuff cuz everyone on here has there views. but in saying that yall have been goin back and forth on this and look if your a farmer example redlevel or hammock and you have a problem with hogs let people come who will take care of them. 
there are many good people out there who will respect your property and who would love the oportunity to hunt some hogs.
i personally understand as my family owns a good bit of property on it how to respect the land. 
the property we own doesnt have hogs on it yet but the farmers down the road does have them and i am working with them now to stop it before it gets out of control. 
so if yall would like some help with yalls problems i know a few good people that can come and help rid you of the so called "pest" yall hate and we love to hunt.


----------



## hog head (Oct 27, 2009)

catch em tie em release em yep same story as all the rest hogs are here to stay no matter what you do   so just hunt em an let it be


----------



## Hammack (Oct 28, 2009)

Dpsmith said:


> i usually dont say much on this stuff cuz everyone on here has there views. but in saying that yall have been goin back and forth on this and look if your a farmer example redlevel or hammock and you have a problem with hogs let people come who will take care of them.
> there are many good people out there who will respect your property and who would love the oportunity to hunt some hogs.
> i personally understand as my family owns a good bit of property on it how to respect the land.
> the property we own doesnt have hogs on it yet but the farmers down the road does have them and i am working with them now to stop it before it gets out of control.
> so if yall would like some help with yalls problems i know a few good people that can come and help rid you of the so called "pest" yall hate and we love to hunt.



Do you really think that people who have REAL problems with hogs are not doing something about it?  I hear "Let people come hunt the hogs" all the time, and it comes down to people thinking that just because farmers aren't opening there land up to the public to come hunt hogs that they aren't doing anything but fussing about it.    I know farmers who have people HIRED to kill hogs.  Most everyone I know that has a problem already has people who are hunting or trapping them.  I know several who were running hogs with dogs, catching them and then going right back and turning them loose so they would be able to keep hunting.  Well due to that now, no hogs leave most farms around here alive, and most land owners will not allow someone they don't know on the place.  Can't say that I blame them.  Just because a man chooses not to open up his land to the general public to roam at will doesn't mean they are not dealing with the situation.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2009)

Dpsmith said:


> i usually dont say much on this stuff cuz everyone on here has there views. but in saying that yall have been goin back and forth on this and look if your a farmer example redlevel or hammock and you have a problem with hogs let people come who will take care of them.
> there are many good people out there who will respect your property and who would love the oportunity to hunt some hogs.
> i personally understand as my family owns a good bit of property on it how to respect the land.
> the property we own doesnt have hogs on it yet but the farmers down the road does have them and i am working with them now to stop it before it gets out of control.
> so if yall would like some help with yalls problems i know a few good people that can come and help rid you of the so called "pest" yall hate and we love to hunt.



no my point was if they aren't there to begin with, someone deciding it is a good idea to put them there so they "will have something to hunt" is not a good idea. 

T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I talked with a farmer last week in south ga..He planted 40ac of peanuts and hogs ruined over 20ac of them..He had to replant....He now has Jager pro feller hunting his place and he has killed over 100!!




he should pay so much a hog killed along with his neighbors. 

T


----------



## Dpsmith (Oct 28, 2009)

Hammack said:


> Do you really think that people who have REAL problems with hogs are not doing something about it?  I hear "Let people come hunt the hogs" all the time, and it comes down to people thinking that just because farmers aren't opening there land up to the public to come hunt hogs that they aren't doing anything but fussing about it.    I know farmers who have people HIRED to kill hogs.  Most everyone I know that has a problem already has people who are hunting or trapping them.  I know several who were running hogs with dogs, catching them and then going right back and turning them loose so they would be able to keep hunting.  Well due to that now, no hogs leave most farms around here alive, and most land owners will not allow someone they don't know on the place.  Can't say that I blame them.  Just because a man chooses not to open up his land to the general public to roam at will doesn't mean they are not dealing with the situation.



well if they are hiring folks to just kill hogs and they are not getting the job done i would fire them and find someone who will get the job done. 

if the job was getting done correctly then farmers wouldnt have to get on this forum and complain about the problem and it would be getting handled. 

and dont stereotype all hog hunters for what a few do. i dont know of any hog that i have put my hands on that has ever seen another farmers field again.


----------



## Hammack (Oct 28, 2009)

First off, I haven't stereotyped anyone.  I just stated what has happened in the past, and that I can understand why alot of them feel like they do considering what they had dealt with.  I never said that all hog hunters were like that.  I know plenty of guys who hunt hogs that are fine fellows.    

However, if they are doing it so wrong then please by all means inform us of the correct way to go about hunting hogs?


----------



## Dpsmith (Oct 28, 2009)

well i can tell that you are goin to see who can pee the farthest on this topic, so all i will say is that if someone is hunting hogs for a farmer and not doing the job then have them get in contact with me and i will see what we can do about the situation be it trapping, doggin, using night vision, whatever can be done to help the farmer out will be done. 
have a nice night hammack i have a early day tomorrow gotta go catch some of these pest hogs you love to hate.


----------



## basspro2232 (Oct 29, 2009)

whoever is letting the hogs loose...send them my way!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2009)

Dpsmith said:


> well i can tell that you are goin to see who can pee the farthest on this topic, so all i will say is that if someone is hunting hogs for a farmer and not doing the job then have them get in contact with me and i will see what we can do about the situation be it trapping, doggin, using night vision, whatever can be done to help the farmer out will be done.
> have a nice night hammack i have a early day tomorrow gotta go catch some of these pest hogs you love to hate.



If you can permanently get rid of their problem, and guarantee your work, you`ll do something nobody else in history has been able to do. You`ll also be wealthy, I`m sure.


----------



## Dpsmith (Oct 29, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> If you can permanently get rid of their problem, and guarantee your work, you`ll do something nobody else in history has been able to do. You`ll also be wealthy, I`m sure.




never said i would guarantee my work. i said i would do all we could do to help them out.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2009)

They don't need hunters they need killers. 

There is a difference. 


The man in my avatar is credited with, by himself, practically WIPING OUT the predator (mtn lion, bear, wolf)  population in a large part of the southwest back at the end of the 19th and beginning of the 20th century. 

From WIKI so FWIW:



> By hunting all bears and cougars, Benjamin Vernon Lilly held the personal belief that he was in a sacred mission for the extermination of "malefic creatures" and spared no effort in doing so. He was no doubt, one of the most destructive individuals that contributed to the reduction of North-American apex predators to the brink of extinction, an undeniably condemning act by modern standards of both ethical hunting and wildlife conservation. The numbers of animals killed by Ben Lilly in his exploits is subject to sufficient contradiction but bona-fide it is estimated that he successfully hunted between 600 and 1000 mountain lions in his lifetime. One of the very few confirmed things is an epitaph that Ben Lilly wrote on the box in which he buried one of his most prized hounds in 1925, near Sapillo Creek, New Mexico:
> 
> "Here lies Crook, a bear and lion dog that helped kill 210 bear and 426 lion since 1914 (n.n. 11 years period), owned by B. V. Lilly ..."



THAT is a killer. 

T


----------



## redlevel (Oct 30, 2009)

Throwback said:


> They don't need hunters they need killers.
> 
> There is a difference.
> 
> ...



That is correct.  Hunters aren't going to make much of a difference in hog populations.


----------



## chickenman (Nov 19, 2009)

Two years ago I was working for a farmer in Macon county we had planted peanuts off river road. (hog hunters dream road) We lost about 1/3 of our crop in about three weeks. This is right when i got into hunting with dogs. I dont care if they were put here or just came up from the river systems but as much as i love hunting them i wish they were gone.


----------



## JDAWG (Nov 19, 2009)

Did I click onto the Waterfowl Forum??


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 19, 2009)

Boys i'd rather kill some hogs with my dogs then sit in a deer stand for 6 to 7 hours freezing my nads off and or border than crap any day its more exciting and 10 times the fun .


----------

